# Anyone else make treats??



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been using my dehydrator to make chicken jerky for my guys for several months now and they go nuts for it and I can make far more for way cheaper than you can buy, PLUS I know exactly what's in it or not in it rather by making my own!

Curious if anyone else here is dehydrating meats or making treats, like baking cookie type treats, etc? 

Would love to find a cookie treat type recipe for baking that can be fancy and decorated and not full of junk ingredients!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't make any treats. I would live to bake some treats for my pups one day. If I can ever find the time lol. I posted a thread in here long ago on some recipes for treats and also how to make dog shampoo at home. I'm not sure where they are on here though. 

I may have gotten the recipes from Modern dog magazine


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i used to dehydrate chicken as well  it was like crack for them LOL. i dont have the time prep anymore and wait 6 hours lmao!  worked wonders when you have the time though ^^



















i also made mango ones before but they Dex didn't like it as much, so gave it to the bf instead haha, he ate it all


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Found the recipes

http://dog-milk.com/dog-i-y-14-homemade-dog-treat-recipes-for-valentines-day/


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Here is some great recipes by Cesar Milllan 

https://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/nutrition/recipes-for-quick-and-healthy-dog-treats


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I dehydrate beef strips and chicken strips for 2 hours.... they seem to love them after that time period.... anything longer and they turn their noses up....


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Oooooo so excited!! Wanna make alllll the things now!! Thanks girls!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love making my own dog treats too. I don't have a dehydrator, but I dehydrate meat, liver and kidney pieces in the oven from time to time and my chis go crazy for it! Especially the liver. I've done some cookie type treats before too, but I usually improvise them so I don't have the recipes. I made some with sardines and potatoes once that they absolutely loved.


----------

